# What should I stock up on??



## mrsbrightside7

Can anyone advise me on what to stock up on from the UK when moving out to NZ??


----------



## escapedtonz

mrsbrightside7 said:


> Can anyone advise me on what to stock up on from the UK when moving out to NZ??


I assume you mean stuff for the shipping container ?

Mostly everything you will want to buy in the future is more expensive here. If your a bargain hunting Brit and you use internet research to buy the same item the cheapest possible way in the UK then there's possibly nothing you could buy cheaper here.
NZ is very remote - the closest major country being Australia over 3hrs away.
Little is manufactured in NZ an so the majority of items are shipped or flown here to be sold on and obviously at a premium.
So I'd advise to bring everything you can and some!!!


----------



## mrsbrightside7

Yes for my container, ok thank you! Looks like I will need to start now then so I get everything I need haha!


----------



## Andrew East

mrsbrightside7 said:


> Can anyone advise me on what to stock up on from the UK when moving out to NZ??


Money, and lots of it!! Seriously though bring everything you can. A lot of people say Manchester (linen) is very expensive in New Zealand. If you like Ikea's marketplace fill your trolley there before you leave. Also pack books, tools, DIY equipment, paint (shippers won't like that) wallpaper, decent china/glass etc. as they cost an arm and a leg. The biggest thing I missed was being able to buy good quality items that would last. Looking back on my time in New Zealand it seems like everything came from the Warehouse and fell apart soon after it was bought. I used to buy the things I really wanted from from abroad but I heard that NZ customs got wise to that and placed punitive charges on personal imports. That's island life for you.


----------



## mrsbrightside7

Thank you! Yes I will definitely stock up in ikea, I'm going to really miss that place
It's so hard to know what I will wish I had brought over in the future though


----------



## Mark D

I personally wouldn't. You may get taxed on all new goods when they arrive here. There is plenty good cheap products here for the same or cheaper price. I have already bought new beds and a sofa from smith city. I bought cheap beds from wearhouse until I could get a better bed same with my sofa. Bring me some oasis Sumer fruits tho.


----------



## SStoNZ

wouldnt shipping stuff all the way to nz be just as costly as buying over there?? :confused2:


----------



## kiwigser

*Its not that expensive*

I believe there is some propaganda going on here, if it was that expensive, how do we manage to live. Odd items are more expensive, and some are cheaper, but you get to know were to buy. Brisco's allways have a sale on for elec. goods and bed clothes. You can haggle for large ticket items.
Do not forget the UK multiplug.


----------



## escapedtonz

kiwigser said:


> I believe there is some propaganda going on here, if it was that expensive, how do we manage to live. Odd items are more expensive, and some are cheaper, but you get to know were to buy. Brisco's allways have a sale on for elec. goods and bed clothes. You can haggle for large ticket items. Do not forget the UK multiplug.


Propaganda - How is this the deliberate spreading rumors ?
It's the truth and the reality for many living in nz.
It's more expensive - period!
We manage and survive because we have to. 
We compromise more, we hunt for more bargains. We do without until we can afford it or we do without completely. We adapt.
I hardly think it's just odd items that are more expensive. More like the majority of items, goods, services etc, with a few exceptions - like motoring costs or insurance for a couple of examples.
Nz will never be able to compete with the strong consumer markets of the UK, Europe and the US because it is so far away and out on a limb on the other side of the world without the population demanding lower prices.

Yes granted, you do get to know where and when to buy - like Briscoes or The Warehouse but even though you may find a decent buy $ wise, you still won't be getting the quality or the customer service should anything go wrong. 
TradeMe shocks me every day when I see some of the items for sale at ridiculous prices - and these are items I'd say are unfit for the rubbish dump. How some people have the audacity to sell some of the crap on there is way beyond me - cars, motorbikes, caravans, motor homes, property, some of which should have been scrapped or condemned for demolition years ago.

All that said though, I wouldn't have it any other way. It is what it is and we have adapted to it for the better.
I've been happier here in the two years that I've been here than the past ten years in the uk.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mrsbrightside7

It's good to hear that you have been happier in NZ than you were in the UK, there are so many regretful stories floating around on these forums of people moving back to the UK, most of these people put down the expense of things for one of the reasons. 
I think I will be more realistic about the obvious price increase in everything so hopefully this issue will not affect me too much. I have a 7 yr old son and have been bargain hunting over here, getting him lots of clothes and shoes in the next 3 sizes up so that he has lots for the first few years. I will do the same for myself nearer the time! 
I can also get family to airmail small things like cosmetics. My sister currently lives in wellington, which is where I will be going. She uses an eyelash serum that costs her $180 over there but costs only £13 in the UK! So I mail it to her. 
Just out of interest, what do you think the reason is for you being happier over there?


----------



## Mark D

Insurance is cheaper??? 
Come on pal, my Evo was £3k a year it's only $700 here. Insurance is a massive rip of in Britain just now with all the cons of injury claims. You have to buy insurance in the uk which has gave the insurance company's the upper hand. 

If you don't believe me on my insurance please pm me I will gladly give you my reg and mods for you to enter into go compare lol


----------



## escapedtonz

Mark D said:


> Insurance is cheaper??? Come on pal, my Evo was £3k a year it's only $700 here. Insurance is a massive rip of in Britain just now with all the cons of injury claims. You have to buy insurance in the uk which has gave the insurance company's the upper hand. If you don't believe me on my insurance please pm me I will gladly give you my reg and mods for you to enter into go compare lol


Hey Mark,
Is this directed at my recent post ?

If so you've misread it.
I'm saying that the majority of things are more expensive here "with the exception" of, for example - motoring costs and insurance to name but a couple.
Meaning motoring costs and insurance ARE way way cheaper here.
We paid around 600 / 700 quid a year per vehicle for comprehensive insurance back in NW England (2 cars and a bike) so around 2 grand a year.
Here we pay around half that for the same number of vehicles.


----------



## escapedtonz

mrsbrightside7 said:


> It's good to hear that you have been happier in NZ than you were in the UK, there are so many regretful stories floating around on these forums of people moving back to the UK, most of these people put down the expense of things for one of the reasons. I think I will be more realistic about the obvious price increase in everything so hopefully this issue will not affect me too much. I have a 7 yr old son and have been bargain hunting over here, getting him lots of clothes and shoes in the next 3 sizes up so that he has lots for the first few years. I will do the same for myself nearer the time! I can also get family to airmail small things like cosmetics. My sister currently lives in wellington, which is where I will be going. She uses an eyelash serum that costs her $180 over there but costs only £13 in the UK! So I mail it to her. Just out of interest, what do you think the reason is for you being happier over there?


Yeah only today, some friends of ours who we met here in Wellington around 14 months ago and are from my home town have told us they're going back home to England within the next month or so.
They had decided to stay till the end of their 2 year temporary work visa so till Jan 2015 then go back but he's got the offer of a really good job back home so he's handed in his notice here and now they're speedily trying to sell off everything on TradeMe.
Real shame as he for one loved it here, but the doubt was put in his mind as his partner hasn't really settled.
As I say they've only been here 14 months and haven't really given it a good go but they're old enough to make their own decisions and mistakes.

We've got some other Irish friends also and they've seemed to have distances themselves lately prior to a 2/3 month holiday back home. Personally I don't think they're gonna come back also. They'll have only been here 18 months and again the bloke really settled but the Mrs hasn't. Only time will tell.

Reasons for being happier are many.
I had a lot of family issues in the UK in the couple of years before we came out. That wasn't the main reason for coming but it was major part of it.
Coming here was like lifting a massive weight off my shoulders. My wife said I changed virtually immediately after arrival and she could see how much happier and chilled out I was and that I didn't have to worry about what family was or wasn't doing 10 miles down the motorway.

There's also the better job, better company, better management team, better benefits, beautiful country, better weather, climate and temperature.
Feel so much safer, less crime especially serious crime. Less people, less cars, less pollution, much cleaner, less litter.
More open spaces. More outdoorsy lifestyle. Cheaper golf 😉
Excellent roads for biking 😉
Way safer for the little boy growing up. He can be a kid here without the politics and fuss in the UK. 

We're moving up to Tauranga in November for a beach lifestyle and the Pacific Ocean. 
Our boy is gonna have an excellent upbringing by the beach, surfing n all that jazz. Just need to sell the UK house so we can buy here and we'll be sweet.
😃


----------



## anski

kiwigser said:


> I believe there is some propaganda going on here, if it was that expensive, how do we manage to live. Odd items are more expensive, and some are cheaper, but you get to know were to buy. Brisco's allways have a sale on for elec. goods and bed clothes. You can haggle for large ticket items.
> Do not forget the UK multiplug.


Yes agree certainly depends on where you buy. Last week I went shopping for a new washing machine & after research on Consumer confirmed the model I wanted. Local shops wanted $1,700 but said would be cheaper at Easter possibly. I went home & looked online & a store in Wellington had it on sale for $1,129, it cost me extra $100 for shipping & $129 extra to extend the 2 year warranty to 5 years parts & labour (motor 10 year warranty) 
I always wait for sales & buy good quality at reduced prices.

Briscoes are good, we completely re-stocked our house with everything discounted by 30% -60%-after 2 long absences from NZ

Also we never had any problems with Customs on our initial arrival (in fact they gave us 5 years grace to bring everything in (my husband's musical instruments were scattered around the world) & after another absence of 27 months we again had no problems. We brought in complete house of Ikea furniture & kitchen & bathroom all new in flat packs. We declared it expecting to pay 5% duty but again charged nothing. Think being honest was in our favour.


----------



## mrsbrightside7

Thanks escapedtonz, sounds like you have a wonderful life over there! And exactly what I aim to achieve with my son. Very much looking forward to it. Tauranga is lovely, I hope to end up there one day too but will start off in Wellington where my sister lives. Do you have any tips/advice re living in wellington??

Kiwigser, it's great to know you brought over lots of ikea flat pack in your container! I want to stock up on ikea goods before I leave!


----------



## Mark D

escapedtonz said:


> Hey Mark,
> Is this directed at my recent post ?
> 
> If so you've misread it.
> I'm saying that the majority of things are more expensive here "with the exception" of, for example - motoring costs and insurance to name but a couple.
> Meaning motoring costs and insurance ARE way way cheaper here.
> We paid around 600 / 700 quid a year per vehicle for comprehensive insurance back in NW England (2 cars and a bike) so around 2 grand a year.
> Here we pay around half that for the same number of vehicles.


My bad thought you said it was more expensive here. Over worked need a holiday and sleep.


----------



## escapedtonz

mrsbrightside7 said:


> Thanks escapedtonz, sounds like you have a wonderful life over there! And exactly what I aim to achieve with my son. Very much looking forward to it. Tauranga is lovely, I hope to end up there one day too but will start off in Wellington where my sister lives. Do you have any tips/advice re living in wellington?? Kiwigser, it's great to know you brought over lots of ikea flat pack in your container! I want to stock up on ikea goods before I leave!


Yeah it ain't half bad 😃

I can give you lots of advice on Welly living.

If there's anything specific you wanna know about Wellington just ask. 
PM me if you wish although better keeping it on the forum as it helps more people.

Cheers


----------



## inhamilton

kiwigser said:


> Brisco's allways have a sale on for elec. goods and bed clothes.


Oh yes. The Briscoes half price weekends are legendary.

Seeing as how there are two opposing opinions regarding costs in NZ vs UK, why not look up the price of things from the horses mouth? Just halve the NZ prices to get a corresponding UK price.

*Groceries :* 
Countdown : Countdown

*Electrical goods and Whiteware :*
Noel Leeming : Home - Noel Leeming Online Shopping
Dick Smith : https://www.dicksmith.co.nz/

*Household items :*
Farmers : https://www.farmers.co.nz/‎
Briscoes : http://www.briscoes.co.nz/

*Hardware :*
Mitre 10 : http://www.mitre10.co.nz/
Bunnings : http://www.bunnings.co.nz/


----------



## mrsbrightside7

inhamilton said:


> Oh yes. The Briscoes half price weekends are legendary. Seeing as how there are two opposing opinions regarding costs in NZ vs UK, why not look up the price of things from the horses mouth? Just halve the NZ prices to get a corresponding UK price. Groceries : Countdown : Countdown Electrical goods and Whiteware : Noel Leeming : Home - Noel Leeming Online Shopping Dick Smith : https://www.dicksmith.co.nz/ Household items : Farmers : https://www.farmers.co.nz/‎ Briscoes : http://www.briscoes.co.nz/ Hardware : Mitre 10 : http://www.mitre10.co.nz/ Bunnings : http://www.bunnings.co.nz/


This is really helpful! Thank you, looks like I may have to stock up on even more than I thought. Good excuse to go shopping....


----------



## anski

http://www.briscoes.co.nz/Global/LPM.aspx?lpm=eol&c=GHoR+7ks9Z/TiI5sBZCxZ5BUc4UjUL1l&o=1

One of Briscoe's illustrated sales catologues.


----------



## mrsbrightside7

anski said:


> http://www.briscoes.co.nz/Global/LPM.aspx?lpm=eol&c=GHoR%2b7ks9Z%2fTiI5sBZCxZ5BUc4UjUL1l&o=1 One of Briscoe's illustrated sales catologues.


So the trick is to wait until Briscoes have a massive sale. Very handy to know, thank you


----------



## escapedtonz

mrsbrightside7 said:


> So the trick is to wait until Briscoes have a massive sale. Very handy to know, thank you


Ha ha you won't have to wait long. Stores have "sales" on virtually every day and that's not just briscoes - The Warehouse, Harvey Norman, Noel Leeming, Dick Smits plus many more. It's the only way they can make the retail business successful. A mate of mine is a store manager at The Warehouse and he's told me how his store works.
Discount goods that you must get rid of to clear the room for the next lot. The old stock has to be shifted and often is let go for way under cost price. They also increase prices of everyday stuff at the same time. Items that many people buy every time they go in the store. They only increase the price slightly so you don't notice. It's a way a clawing back some of the lost profit.


----------

